# California Cut



## dafonz115

<P>I was recently doing  a roof when one of the guys mentioned a California Cut in relation to water-proffing a valley. I did not know what this is ( I think I may call it by a different name). What is this?</P>
<P> </P>
<P>Andy A</P>
<P>roofing.inogdenarea.com</P>


----------



## Grumpy

It's usually not at all a "cut" valley at all. A california valley is where you run a shingle verticle up the valley. Then you start your shingle rows off the edge of that vertical shingle in the valley line. Though most manufacturers allow this technique, starting at the edge of the valley may void the warranty for patterning issues. I suppose you can mark your rows and make cuts keeping the pattern thus making it a california "cut" valley, though I have never ever ever seen anyone do it this way. And if you were to actually cut in the valley what's the point you are not saving any time vs a traditional closed cut valley. 

I really don't like the california style valley. Faster and easier seldom ever equals better. I try to always do what I feel is best. Same may argue the california valley is better because of the uninterrupted seal strip <shrug>


----------



## Interloc

we do it the cali way on ours but its open with 26g valley metal...cali on both sides


----------



## red_cedar

The no cut valley is a cheap short cut that has gone mainstream. If purchasers saw the difference, good chance they may not go for it.
Its a short cut that's done due to the untrained eye not being able to tell the difference.

Is it good? I don't think so.


----------



## Interloc

we run ours into the vertical shingle up the valley and we also cut them so you get your step up with proper distance...no lumps, bumps or anything when done..just a clean straight line.


----------



## dougger222

Grump,
I guess what I advertise as a California valley is not what's being done on my roofs. Guess I thought it was the one cut down the center method.

With the thin laminates we do the single cut but with the triple layer shingles we do the open painted valley with the "california" valley.


----------



## shazapple

I think this may have been posted here before
http://docserver.nrca.net/technical/9075.pdf


----------



## Pie in the Sky

???


----------



## Grumpy

dougger222 said:


> Grump,
> I guess what I advertise as a California valley is not what's being done on my roofs. Guess I thought it was the one cut down the center method.
> 
> With the thin laminates we do the single cut but with the triple layer shingles we do the open painted valley with the "california" valley.


Can you post a pic of how you do it without the metal, I'm havinga hard time visioning what you mean cut down the center.


----------



## Grumpy

Pie in the Sky said:


> ???


Yes Sky, that is exactly what a California valley is referred to around here. Note how it looks like the shingles were started off the valley. Maybe they were cut, I don't know. If cut it'd be nicer if they were cut on an angle to match the valley vertical shingle. Wouldn't you agree


I wouldn't for a minute call the valley shaz posted a cut valley in any way shape or form. Where's the cuts? Closed yes. Cut no.


----------



## Pie in the Sky

Grumpy said:


> I wouldn't for a minute call the valley shaz posted a cut valley in any way shape or form. Where's the cuts? Closed yes. Cut no.


depending on the slope and stagger I could see you having to cut the end of the shingles right? I dont know... 

I didnt like this when I saw it. It wasnt stuck I could reach up underneath it...


----------



## Grumpy

Should you have to cut to keep the pattern? Yes.

Would most guys cut? Absolutely not. Most guys will start off the valley and the pattern is what ever the valley dictates. This is wrong.


----------



## dougger222

Having some trouble findind and loading a single closed cut valley.

If you open a Landmark brochure you'll see a few pics of the way I do my valley.

Been doing it the same way for about 15 years and never had a leaky valley.


----------

